# Theory



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

I am working on my first pneumatic prop and I have a Theory question. 

Is there any real benefit to having the solenoid valve close to the cylinder? Or is it just as good to have the solenoids at the control panel and just run air lines to the props?

I would like to avoid having to run an air line and an electric cable out to the prop if there is no real benefit.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I've run all my pneumatics from a central location. 
The only wiring that to the props was low voltage and my tubing for the air.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

Is there any delay or sluggishness from the air rams when doing it this way?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Not at all. The lines are under pressure ( 40- 50 lbs ).


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

I just put all the guts in a box and place it behind the prop. I have all my stuff plug and play so I just have to connect the airlines, mount the motion sensor, plug it in, and bam! Thats my Method of choice. Much easier for set up.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

I work in a factory that has long runs of air tubes for valve actuators, and it all depends on the size of the tubes and the distance of the run if it has a delay or sluggishness. Me personally use the same set up as DarkShadows, I run out control cable, set sensor, and a air line no problem.


----------



## 5artist5 (Jul 10, 2007)

is it better to have the regulator before or after the solenoid and why?


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

The regulator needs to be before the solenoid, to control the amount of pressure to the rest of the circuit, you only need enough pressure to do the work needed.


----------

